# Repube and Demoncrat Senators Want to Increase Amount of Refugees into the US. WTF?



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

A coalition of Senators, both GOP and Dem, sent a letter to Pres Trump asking to increase the number of Refugees for the US to invite in from Shithole countries, mostly muslimes. I cannot believe the amount of insanity that our Congress continues to display. FUBAR

Here is a list of the Anti-American Senators who should be tarred, feathered and run out on a rail...or at least voted out immediately.

The lawmakers include:

Sen. John Thune (R-SD)
Sen. Patrick Leahy (D-VT)
Sen. Lisa Murkowski (R-AK)
Sen. Tina Smith (D-MN)
Sen. Mike Rounds (R-SD)
Sen. Thomas Carper (D-DE)
Sen. Rob Portman (R-OH)
Sen. Kristen Gillibrand (D-NY)
Sen. Susan Collins (R-ME)
Sen. Jeanne Shaheen (D-NH)
Sen. Roy Blunt (R-MO)
Sen. Tammy Baldwin (D-WI)
Sen. Marco Rubio (R-FL)
Sen. Chris Van Hollen (D-MD)
Sen. Cory Gardner (R-CO)
Sen. Ed Markey (D-MA)

https://www.breitbart.com/politics/...eg-trump-import-as-many-refugees-as-possible/


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Proof there is not much difference between Republicans and Democrats. This republic is in serious trouble.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Three words: "Follow the money".

Can't prove it, . . . but it always proves true, . . . 

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Some people (mostly muslims) actually LIKE living in shothole countries. The proof of that is the number of shithole muslim countries we have in the world. It is inhumane to uproot whole families from their shithole country homelands to bring them here.

I think I will start a non-profit called Preserve the Shitholes. It is for the children.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Not many years ago..we had a shortage of tech people.... did we invest in training more..NO... we offered special visas for high paying jobs to a ton of Indians (Dot not feather)

There is nothing wrong with taking care of your OWN people first


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I don't understand why people from shot hole countries want to come here. We have rules of law that in their country they can do what they want. Matter of fact my favorite saying is "I do what I want" So I guess I'm a hippocrit, so be it.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

@Slippy This action by the American America hating commies is twofold. Of course they want these people to flood our nation so it can be "fundamentally changed". But they also use this to set up Trump. Dont be surprised if down the road, in a debate, you hear something like this from whichever nutball gets the Dem nod: "Mr. Trump, months ago you were sent a letter from a bipartisan group of Congressmen asking you to raise the number of opressed migrants into the country. To help these poor, downtrodden people leave the terror and persecution of their country for the safety of the US. And you did nothing".

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Inor said:


> I think I will start a non-profit called Preserve the Shitholes. It is for the children.


I hereby use my superior powers of horribly inaccurate long range plans to immediately build low-cost housing for muslims at the exiting apron of a military runway.

If a fighter jock has to rid his craft of dangerous and unsecured munitions, he can dump them on their housing, make numerous craters, and magically create 'new housing.'

It's for our children.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Inor said:


> Some people (mostly muslims) actually LIKE living in shothole countries. The proof of that is the number of shithole muslim countries we have in the world. It is inhumane to uproot whole families from their shithole country homelands to bring them here.
> 
> I think I will start a non-profit called Preserve the Shitholes. It is for the children.


Excellent idea Sir!

But far be it from me to second guess my good friend @Inor regarding his bidness dealings but may I suggest a modification of the name of the non-profit to;

Preservation Of Shitholes...

Peace of Shitholes.

Of course the acronymn POS can be utilized on each!

Just brainstorming...:vs_lol:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

"America has a responsibility to promote compassion and democracy around the world through assistance to vulnerable and displaced people."

Can anyone show me where it is stated in the constitution that we have a responsibility to promote compassion and democracy around the world?


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

It should be law that anyone promoting immigration such as this must personality feed, clothe, and house them for a minimum of 10 years. To be clear, this is funded by their personal bank accounts.

I will add that the immigrant must live with the sponsor in the same dwelling for a minimum of 12 months so they can get acclimated to their new culture.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Excellent idea Sir!
> 
> But far be it from me to second guess my good friend @Inor regarding his bidness dealings but may I suggest a modification of the name of the non-profit to;
> 
> ...


Would you like to serve on the Executive Committee? Because that is just the kind of forward thinking marketing I am looking for!


----------

